# Question about a cherokee...



## jason411 (Feb 8, 2010)

I dont want to sound stupid or anything but i was just curious.....

I got a 1989 jeep cherokee, 4x4... It's not full time 4 wheel drive so i would wondering if i could take out the front drive shaft to save some gas possibly? I used to take the front drive shaft out of my older trucks to get better gas mileage so i was thinking about it.. 
Thanks for any input!

Jason


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm no expert or anything but I'm pretty sure the front drive shaft doesn't turn when the hubs are out.


----------



## jason411 (Feb 8, 2010)

Well maybe my transfer case is screwed up? Mine turns all the time.... But its supposes to be in 2 wheel drive.. Maybe thats where all my gas is going! Im just wondering if it will still be driveable if i remove the front shaft.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't see why not, go underneath and try and turn it by hand, If it doesn't turn when in 2wd you have a problem


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't think it would create any noticeable difference as it is only the shaft that you are dropping and the torque to turn it is not huge. Not sure about the mechanics of it??


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

If I remember correctly those have a center axle disconnect for the front end. The front propeller shaft is supposed to turn all the time and then when you put it in 4wd the CAD is actuated and locks the front axle. I think there are kits to put manual hubs from a ford ranger onto that front axle if you really wanted to make it truly disconnected without having to pull the shaft. That way when it snows you could hop out and turn in your hubs when you need it and turn them out when you don't.


----------



## jason411 (Feb 8, 2010)

That sounds like an awesome idea stimmie, thanks!


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

stimmie78 said:


> If I remember correctly those have a center axle disconnect for the front end. *The front propeller shaft is supposed to turn all the time and then when you put it in 4wd the CAD is actuated and locks the front axle. * I think there are kits to put manual hubs from a ford ranger onto that front axle if you really wanted to make it truly disconnected without having to pull the shaft. That way when it snows you could hop out and turn in your hubs when you need it and turn them out when you don't.


yes the drive shaft turns all the time in 4x2 and 4x4 the four wheel drive system only locks at the tires which is why its so easy to just switch out the hubs from manual to auto all you need to do is pull the tire and the hubs come off put the different ones on then your tire back on and your done and changed (on my explorer its that easy i cant remember how my jeep hubs were there might be a few bolts)

if you were to disconect your driveline it wont help the gas usage and i have seen that it has also caused alot of problems on other vehicles as well but thats just my 2 cents for what its worth


----------

